# Meat supply in the US



## Jabiru (Apr 17, 2020)

This is definitely worth reading, not to cause panic, but gives a sense of what happens when this thing hits Meat production and supply. I would say it’s time to check your freezer is full.

When announcing the shutdown, Smithfield CEO Sullivan warned of "severe, perhaps disastrous, repercussions" for the supply of meat.









						Coronavirus at Smithfield pork plant: The untold story of America's biggest outbreak
					

Infections spread like wildfire through a pork factory in South Dakota. Here's how it happened.



					www.bbc.com
				




The plant processes 19,500 freshly-slaughtered hogs per day, slicing, grinding and smoking them into millions of pounds of bacon, hot dogs and spiral-cut hams. With 3,700 workers, it is also the fourth-largest employer in the city.

There appears to be four other large plants with same issue.

Smoked toilet paper anyone?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 17, 2020)

well its sad but a new learning curve, I hope this is the last large outbreak of this kind. The animals don't have to be slaughtered and will need to be fed and housed until its safe to start back up. not sure how they could distribute the animals so local processors could work them.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah I saw this on the news couple days ago. I put my mask on and went to Walmart yesterday. Funny thing is the pork is fully stocked but the beef was completely gone


----------



## sandyut (Apr 17, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Yeah I saw this on the news couple days ago. I put my mask on and went to Walmart yesterday. Funny thing is the pork is fully stocked but the beef was completely gone


yup wife called me at work after the story aired the other day.  I hit costco and loaded up.  I didnt believe the toilet paper BS and that almost had us run out.  I heed the warnings now.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Yea saw that on the news. All meats are pretty scarce at our local grocery store.  Got plenty of sausage in freezer from butchering hogs in January but only so many chops on a hog & have 1 pork roast. I still believe the TP shortage is from people trying to make a quick $. Buy all you can & sell on ebay or craigs list.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 17, 2020)

Another round of panic hoarding is on the horizon.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 17, 2020)

Gonna be a rough year if this keeps up.



sandyut said:


> yup wife called me at work after the story aired the other day.  I hit costco and loaded up.  I didnt believe the toilet paper BS and that almost had us run out.  I heed the warnings now.



I was at Costco weekend before last at 8am and there was a line out the door and they had no TP and only four pallets of paper towels. Luckily I had a bunch of TP and was the lucky one who grabbed a pack of paper towels before they ran out.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 17, 2020)

this whole sitch is unbelievably F'ed.  some days it feels ok, others not so much.  we are having "aftershocks" here still up to 4.2 magnitude quakes.  On a previously normal day, that would be kinda tolerable enough, but its occasionally challenging to stay positive.

For today: have beer, booze and wine, job (sorta), insurance, pellets, and a bunch or meat to smoke up this weekend.  and Wife and Dogs.  ; )  It will be a good day!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 17, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> I was at Costco weekend before last at 8am and there was a line out the door and they had no TP



I just got home from Costco a few minutes ago. Super long lines but they looked worse than they really were. Was in the door in just a few minutes. All beef and pork coolers were fully stocked (except for pork tenderloins) and had miles of TP. Yes, it was limited to 1 pack per membership, but there was plenty. I have an abundance of beef on hand so loaded up on pork products. Did a recon of the spice cabinet before I left and good there so all I got was a bunch of pork, 1 pack of TP, and some specialty treats for the puppy.



sandyut said:


> For today: have beer, booze and wine, job (sorta), insurance, pellets, and a bunch or meat to smoke up this weekend. and Wife and Dogs. ; ) It will be a good day!



HERE HERE!! That's the way to look at it. There is nothing we lack for so just gonna take advantage of fully stocked beer coolers, liquor cabinet, freezers, and pantry as well as some great company with my wife and the puppy. Life really isn't bad...just a bit weird  

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 17, 2020)

Some days it's hard to stay positive but the hard times make us stronger.  I'm sure each and every one of us here have gone through hard times and wondered if we could get through it, not everything turns out how we want but in the end we can look back and see that those struggles have made us stronger.  It's something we taught our kids as they were growing up to help them during rough times. But of course good food, alcohol and friends also help! We had to laugh a couple days ago...our son said he wishes he was back in high school ( ha ha, we told you so!)

Ryan


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 17, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I just got home from Costco a few minutes ago. Super long lines but they looked worse than they really were. Was in the door in just a few minutes. All beef and pork coolers were fully stocked (except for pork tenderloins) and had miles of TP. Yes, it was limited to 1 pack per membership, but there was plenty. I have an abundance of beef on hand so loaded up on pork products. Did a recon of the spice cabinet before I left and good there so all I got was a bunch of pork, 1 pack of TP, and some specialty treats for the puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear. A Costco trip is on my radar for tomorrow morning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2020)

WOW!
This may make more people eat veggies!
The meat will run out soon.
May not like it, but you may live longer.
Al


----------



## sandyut (Apr 17, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> HERE HERE!! That's the way to look at it. There is nothing we lack for so just gonna take advantage of fully stocked beer coolers, liquor cabinet, freezers, and pantry as well as some great company with my wife and the puppy. Life really isn't bad...just a bit weird


Amen to that Robert!



Brokenhandle said:


> Some days it's hard to stay positive but the hard times make us stronger.


this is truth!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW!
> This may make more people eat veggies!
> The meat will run out soon.
> May not like it, but you may live longer.
> Al


Not living longer just feeling that way when you eat vegies only lol


----------

